# Kreg ACS Machined Table Extension



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

My cnc is located in my basement workshop. In cold or extreme hot weather I hate walking from my basement, 100' to my large workshop which is not heated, to use the cabinet saw. Last August I bought a Kreg Adaptive Cutting System hoping this would eliminate trips to the main shop. I love this system! It's great for breaking down sheet goods, ripping, cross cuts, etc., with very little dust escaping. Every time I use the DeWalt sliding compound saw, I need to clean up dust. As much as I like the system, I needed more surface area to support cutoffs. 

I decided to buy the Kreg Track Horse which comes with brackets to attach to the ACS. I had a small piece of mdf in the shop, so I decided to make a 24" X 34.5" extension top. All of the 3/4" dog holes are machined in a 96mm grid with a 90 deg 0.03" deep chamfer. It's difficult to find a good straight 2X4, so I used some pieces of 3/4" plywood to make the 2X4 supports to connect the horse to the main table.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice looking setup Bob , thanks for posting . I love Kreg products myself


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. My shop made outfeed table has some trusses onder the table portion to keep it stiff and flat. Bought the hardware for it from Rockler and used my own materials. I used a melamine coated piece for the table top. I made it wide enough so that when I push an 8 ft piece through, its center of gravity is still on the outfeed table. Distance from the back of the blade to the end of the outfeed table is a bit over 50 inches.


----------

